# Video Tutorial Guides



## Darkhope (Oct 14, 2007)

Post here if you've made or have found tutorial(s) on how to make AMVs, or to improve your skills. I'll add them to the list. These have proven to be helpful. 

First of all, this may help when actually uploading a video to YouTube:

TUTORIAL - How to upload SHARPER VIDEOS on YOUTUBE

Now...

-

*Windows Movie Maker*


Official WMM website. How to use it and such.
Ayumilove Windows Movie Maker Tutorial (Part 1)
Ayumilove Windows Movie Maker Tutorial (Part 2)
Ayumilove Windows Movie Maker Tutorial (Part 3)
Movie Maker Video Editing Tutorial
Trimming/Cropping with windows movie maker
Ayumilove Windows Movie Maker Tutorial: Import Custom XML

If you're having an issue with WMM, I might be able to help you. Ask me. ^^

-

*Sony Vegas*


Vegas 6 Tutorial
QSK King - Sony Vegas Tutorial
Sunburst Tutorial - Sony Vegas Video
Sony Vegas tutorials
Sony Vegas Tutorial - Keyframing (Part 1 | The Basics)
Sony Vegas Tutorial - Light Rays
Lava/Fire Sony Vegas Tutorial
Tutorial: Fog Effect
How to add a Shake Effect in Sony Vegas
Flashing Tutorial Vegas
Fading White Pillars Tutorial

-

Just these for now. I know there's a bunch more, as well as other programs (such as Adobe Premiere for advanced users), but I'll get to those a bit later.


----------



## nkon (Oct 15, 2007)

this should be sticky; very helpful post darkhope


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, nkon. ^^ I've added a few more to Vegas. Now to gather some Premiere tutorials I've bookmarked. X'D


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa. Awesome thread.

Should help a lot of people so yeah, I'll sticky this. ^^


----------



## DemonLordSesshoumaru (Oct 15, 2007)

Whoa thanks for making this,Rie. And thanks for pointing it out I agree it should stay stickied this must have taken a lot of work

Now I can read and watch these and it will be so much easier for a nOOb like me...XD thanks again!!


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Whoa. Awesome thread.
> 
> Should help a lot of people so yeah, I'll sticky this. ^^



Ah, thanks. 



DemonLordSesshoumaru said:


> Whoa thanks for making this,Rie. And thanks for pointing it out I agree it should stay stickied this must have taken a lot of work
> 
> Now I can read and watch these and it will be so much easier for a nOOb like me...XD thanks again!!



No problem. I'm not even done. Yes it did take a little while. I had to remember which ones I wanted to add in there. 

Enjoy! ^__^


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the QSK King - Sony Vegas Tutorial alot. Its great for Vegas Beginners. Thanks for this.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 17, 2007)

No problem. Glad it helped! ^^


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello. Thanks for the tutorials! I have decided to make a Naruto AMV but there are so many guides - do you have to use all of them when you make a AMV? I don't really want to add special effects(do you have to?) just to "cut" scenes out of Naruto and put them nicely together. Hm I guess it's too advanced for me :d. Well anyway... If someone is kind enough and answer some questions for me, please pm me! 

(Sorry for going abit off topic!!)


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey there. No problem, hope they helped! And no, you don't even have to use any of them. Only if you need to. It really depends what you want to do. I actually taught myself how to make AMVs. X'D

You don't have to add effects, though effects do make AMVs look much nicer. At least add a fade effect at some points. ^_^


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you know how I can fuse Sound clips with audio clips without having to break the whole audio clip? for WMM and do you know where I can get a SonyVagas free that not a trial?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 5, 2008)

Do you know how I can pull of this technique (what program is best? doesn't have to be WMM, although the example used it)?:

 Here's my topic: It's Vyse's idea And yes, there's a link within a link. lol

Apparently the creator of the video I specified used WMM. But s/he didn't sayw hether it was XP or Vista. A DETAILED tutorial is so very very much appreciated !!!


----------



## Mikecia (May 15, 2008)

Well I mean if I wanted to add say maybe Sasuke's voice in the middle of a song. To add more of a dramatic feel to the vidoe how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been thinking about doing this for a while. I'll check it out tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## Terumaru (Sep 3, 2008)

This video says it's private and won't allow me to view it.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 7, 2008)

damn! thanks for this, god bless you so much.. mwwaaa


in three years. I'm using ulead. now I have sony vegas, I don't really know how to use it and this will help me make more cool videos. I hope I can really learn a lot in this tutorial of yours I really hope...


----------



## TeamMad147 (May 21, 2009)

*Help please...*

Where are some good sites to download naruto clips? Where it is safe for my computer.


----------



## yurioh17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi i have a question for you guys.me and a friend are competing in a
Amv contest.But to win one of our other videos must have the most views on youtube.could you please find it in youre hearts to watch a little bit of it.You dont have to watch the whole video.just a second...

from one anime fan to another...
_Plenty_


----------



## ljjk5 (Sep 26, 2009)

TeamMad147 said:


> Where are some good sites to download naruto clips? Where it is safe for my computer.



see more cellnaruto


----------



## cherrymilk (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, this is really helpful.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 11, 2010)

what do you guys use to make your moving sigs cuz i wanna learn how to do that


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2010)

k2nice said:


> what do you guys use to make your moving sigs cuz i wanna learn how to do that



theyre called gifs lol id also like to know


----------



## MIKHAYHU (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to kow what software I can use to make a video tutorial on my computer. One that will capture the image right from my desktop as I type or click around or do what ever. Ok, let me know, thanks.


----------

